# 91 VG30E w/Alternator Mystery



## MRCarver (Oct 28, 2007)

Maxima GURUS

I just picked up a 91 Maxima VG30E, w/200K miles and of course a worn out transmission  It has a curious charging issue that according to the previous owner, no mechanic has been able to deduce. For what ever reason, the alternator will not "kick-in" until the car is reved to about 3 krpm. Apparently replacing alternators does not fix the problem. The "reving" is becoming a habit, but coming across this FANTASTIC forum, I thought I'd register and see if anyone has any ideas?

Regards,
Monte Carver


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you need to check your fusible links.
the alternator needs to be energized before it can put out the correct voltage, the voltage regulator is supposed to do that but if it fails to see the reference voltage it won't. it apparently doesn't see it on yours until you hit 3k.


----------



## MRCarver (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input. There was a rumor by at least one mechanic that some module within the dash had to be replaced. Sounds kinda fishy to me.

Anyway, I will research the voltage regulator. My primary concern right now however is the tranny. Its getting pretty bad.

Regards,
Monte Carver


----------



## vernk (Jul 31, 2007)

to me it sounds like it needs a new alt. make sure there are no PS leaks first (thats what took out mine on my 89), the voltage regulator is built into the alt. so if you haven't replaced the alt. yourself i would start there. 

does the alt. and break light come on when it's not up to 3000 rpms?


----------



## MRCarver (Oct 28, 2007)

No. There is no indication from the dash that something is wrong. The problem is VERY noticeable at nite, because once you reach 3k rpm, The head lites get brighter. Otherwise, there is no indication that there is a problem. Apparently, the car has recently had two alternator swaps, with no change. That why it seems a mystery!


----------



## vernk (Jul 31, 2007)

check your voltage at the battery when idleing it should be around 14v if it is your alt is fine. how old is the battery? other then that start checking and cleaning connections be sure to check the grounds too.


----------

